# Info from HGVC/DRI Facebook



## dayooper (Jan 2, 2022)

Info from HGVC + DRI Facebook Group. The first 6 resorts to be renamed HVC (by the end of Q1 or beginning of Q2:

1. Bent Creek Golf Resort in Gatlinburg, TN
2. Ocean Beach Club in Virginia Beach, VA
3. Mystic Dunes in Orlando, FL
4. Sedona Summit in Sedona, AZ
5. Scottsdale Villa Mirage in Scottsdale, AZ
6. Flamingo Beach Club in St. Maartin in the Caribbean

Nothing substantial, but outside of Mystic Dunes, this is the first I have heard the any rebranding of resorts into what the new DRI will be.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jan 2, 2022)

Thanks for the post. I didn't know about that FB group. I was able to join it. Thanks again.

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 3, 2022)

While this may sound exciting, the reality is it’s only cosmetic. Except for the branding nothing has changed. It reminds me of when our contractor put the house numbers on our home. We walked the projected nearly daily and on that day they told the employees to put them up so we’d think they’d done something. 

It does give me hope that I’ll eventually be able to book nights in Sedona if/when they get the booking systems integrated.


----------



## Snowonbeach (Jan 3, 2022)

I can't find the HGVC/DRI  FB page.


----------



## GT75 (Jan 3, 2022)

Hilton Grand Vacations Timeshare Network | Facebook
					

With over twenty four years in the timeshare business, I have been working with timeshare owners form all over  the world and have seen the frustration of owners who have spend their hard earned...




					www.facebook.com
				




FYI, admin of that group is a HGVC TS salesperson.   I am not implying that the information being provided is false.


----------



## GT75 (Jan 3, 2022)

dougp26364 said:


> While this may sound exciting, the reality is it’s only cosmetic.


I agree completely.    I was thinking that we may see some rules changes concerning integration of HGVC/DRI/Embarc resorts.   But I saw no changes in our 2022 HGVC rules concerning integration.    The more that I thought about it (and the help of comments from other here on TUG), I shouldn’t haven’t expected any.


----------



## dayooper (Jan 3, 2022)

dougp26364 said:


> While this may sound exciting, the reality is it’s only cosmetic. Except for the branding nothing has changed. It reminds me of when our contractor put the house numbers on our home. We walked the projected nearly daily and on that day they told the employees to put them up so we’d think they’d done something.
> 
> It does give me hope that I’ll eventually be able to book nights in Sedona if/when they get the booking systems integrated.



Completely agree. It means nothing as far as being able to book across the systems. It's notable only in regard to the fact they are moving forward with the rebranding and they might meet their mark of having 15-20 resorts rebranded by the end of 2022 (from the 2021 Q3 investors call). I'm not that familiar with DRI resorts, but these seem to be some of the better or more recently renovated properties. It makes sense that the resorts be at a certain standard. One of the issues I have heard with DRI is there's not a lot of consistency within the system. Some resorts are fantastic and others are a bit run down and not taken care of. Maybe the listed resorts only needed a little bit of refurbishment?


----------



## dayooper (Jan 3, 2022)

GT75 said:


> Hilton Grand Vacations Timeshare Network | Facebook
> 
> 
> With over twenty four years in the timeshare business, I have been working with timeshare owners form all over  the world and have seen the frustration of owners who have spend their hard earned...
> ...



I did not know that, thanks!


----------

